# Ingame Aufnahmeprogramm was wenig Ressourcen verbraucht



## GroundZero (2. Januar 2009)

Moin,

suche nen Prog mit dem ich inGame aufnehmen kann, was wenig Ressourcen verbraucht damein Sys net das beste ist...

Habs mit WeGame schon probiert, allerdings kommt bei mir beim Öffnen ne Fehlermeldung und das Prog muss geschlossen werden...


----------



## Herbboy (2. Januar 2009)

ich kenne eh nur fraps, aber wenig last, das kannst du vergessen, allein schon weil die video-daten ja gleichzeitig auf fetsoplkatte geschrieben werden müssne, d.h. deine HD-speed wird geteilt.

vlt. mal probieren, falls du 2 platten hast, ob es was bringt, wenn das programm und der standardordner fpr die video auf der anderen platte als das spiel liegt.


----------



## sYntaX (2. Januar 2009)

Es gibt noch eine Funktion von Xfire, welches ein wenig besser mit den Ressourcen umgeht.


----------



## GroundZero (2. Januar 2009)

Ich probiere mal die Funk von Xfire aus...Hoffe das mein Sys das noch schafft^^
Wie sieht es denn mit Gamecam aus?


----------



## Knexi (2. Januar 2009)

GroundZero schrieb:


> Ich probiere mal die Funk von Xfire aus...Hoffe das mein Sys das noch schafft^^
> Wie sieht es denn mit Gamecam aus?



nimm am besten Fraps und speichere die Videodaten falls möglich auf einem anderen Datenträger


----------



## Philster91 (2. Januar 2009)

Mich würde mal die Technik von der GTA IV-Clipaufzeichnung interessieren. Wenn ich die ausstelle, sind die Frameraten nicht viel höher bzw. wenn ich sie anmache, nicht viel niedriger (davon abgesehen, dass die FPS ohnehin nicht sehr hoch sind  ). Was ist da denn anders??

Achso: Ansonsten kann ich auch nur den Tipp mit Fraps empfehlen, also es auf ner anderen Platte aufnehmen zu lassen.


----------



## NixBlick (3. Januar 2009)

Philster91 schrieb:


> Mich würde mal die Technik von der GTA IV-Clipaufzeichnung interessieren. Wenn ich die ausstelle, sind die Frameraten nicht viel höher bzw. wenn ich sie anmache, nicht viel niedriger (davon abgesehen, dass die FPS ohnehin nicht sehr hoch sind  ). Was ist da denn anders??


Der unterschied wird wohl sein das Programme wie Fraps Bilder aufnehmen müssen. Bei GTA werden wohl "nur" die Infos gespeichert was gerade in der Umgebung passiert ist. Es ist ja theoretisch nur ein Schritt du muss das was passiert einfach nur Speichern. Das ist auch ein Grund warum du bei GTA später die Kamara frei positionieren kannst. Frisst zwar auch Performanz aber nicht soviel wie ~25 Bilder pro Minute zu speichern und das wohl möglich auch noch in 1680*1050.


----------



## Philster91 (3. Januar 2009)

NixBlick schrieb:


> Der unterschied wird wohl sein das Programme wie Fraps Bilder aufnehmen müssen. Bei GTA werden wohl "nur" die Infos gespeichert was gerade in der Umgebung passiert ist. Es ist ja theoretisch nur ein Schritt du muss das was passiert einfach nur Speichern. Das ist auch ein Grund warum du bei GTA später die Kamara frei positionieren kannst. Frisst zwar auch Performanz aber nicht soviel wie ~25 Bilder pro Minute zu speichern und das wohl möglich auch noch in 1680*1050.


THX.  Hört sich logisch an.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (8. Januar 2009)

GroundZero schrieb:


> Ich probiere mal die Funk von Xfire aus...Hoffe das mein Sys das noch schafft^^
> Wie sieht es denn mit Gamecam aus?


also game cam finde ich persönlich deutlich hardwareschonender
allerdings ist die quali auch nicht so gut wie bei fraps


----------



## Wendigo (12. August 2009)

Habe nun mal Wegame installiert.
Wie bekomme ich es hin, dass ich Sound bei den Aufnahmen habe.

Betriebssystem ist Vista.


----------

